# Some songs for 7 strings standard tuning



## Racman92 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm new to 7 strings, but I've been playing guitar for 8 years so my technique is good. I'm into metal... all kinds.

I'm looking for songs in 7 string b standard. It seems like every song out there is tabbed in drop b, and I don't want to do that. So, any suggestions foe songs to learn?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 4, 2011)

scar symmetry, spawn of possession, emperor(the promethis album), some dream theater.


----------



## revlover (Oct 5, 2011)

Check out Scarpoint's The Mask of Sanity. Killer album 
Not too difficult either but I don't think you'll find any tabs so you will have to do all the hard work yourself.


----------



## Sephael (Oct 5, 2011)

Racman92 said:


> drop b,


...you are saying in every song you found they tune UP a full step from standard and then drop the 7th string to B?


----------



## simulclass83 (Oct 5, 2011)

Scale the Summit songs.


----------



## Solodini (Oct 5, 2011)

Could try learning Drop D songs in 7 standard. That's good for getting your mind into natively using 7 strings.


----------



## Racman92 (Oct 5, 2011)

Sephael said:


> ...you are saying in every song you found they tune UP a full step from standard and then drop the 7th string to B?


nah, I didnt mean it like that. What ive found s mostly people using 6 string guitars tuned to drop b to work out songs in 7 string b standard.

I'm just going to try to learn some by ear. I haven't put nearly enough time into learning to do that.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Oct 5, 2011)

check adagio stephan forte is awesome!


----------



## Lagtastic (Oct 7, 2011)

Change of Seasons & Shattered Fortress from Dream Theater is enough to keep you busy for quite awhile.


----------



## Rick (Oct 7, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/165439-songs-b-standard-tuning.html


----------



## GSingleton (Oct 8, 2011)

Could drop the 6th string E to a D and play animals as leaders...

*MOD EDIT: Don't bitch about rep.*


----------



## GSingleton (Mar 22, 2014)

wait what....haha that was clearly 3 years ago haha


----------

